# help wanted



## champ51 (May 1, 2005)

Does anyone know of a site with a slipway to launch a speed boat or with a slipway near by with parking for the van 


John


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Where ya wanna go?

Millarky at Loch Lomond is a C&CC site with a launch pad right next to where you park your van. Don't know if you can use speed boats on the Loch though.

Greenie


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Poole, Dorset, Baiter Slipway, parking in road.

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

C&CC sites at Chertsey or St Ives.
As Greenie said, where do you want to be?


----------



## champ51 (May 1, 2005)

any where in the uk thanks

John


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

C&CC site at Garlieston. Great little site. One inmate, err member, used to wheel his day boat down to the beach every day to go fishing.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Seacote Park, St Bees, Cumbria. Has as slipway and large car park next to site. It is a large holiday site with statics and chalets but has about 10 touring pitches and they are right on the sea front. 
It is very pleasant in low and mid season but I personally would not like to visit during July/Aug. although I can see why it's a hit with boating people. Website


----------



## 94060 (May 1, 2005)

There is http://www.pentewansands.com in Cornwall. We went there last year it was really good, kids also learnt to scuba dive in the campsite swimming pool and the sea http://www.saldivingcompany.com

There is also http://www.penmarlampark.co.uk
Hope this helps 
Marlin


----------



## WendyS (Apr 4, 2006)

Riverside camping in Hamble - Southampton way, the site is practically on the marina just behind a boat yard. Loads of parking there.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

CC at Coniston water

Broom


----------

